# Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?



## Roli (2. März 2016)

*Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Moinsen,

ich überlege aktuell, ob ich meinen RAM aufrüsten sollte, oder ob das keinen Sinn macht...

aktuelles System steht in der Signatur, für die handynutzer:
Win 7 Ultimate SP1 
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 
8GB RAM 
ASRock H97 Pro4 
be quiet Straight Power 10 500W 
Sapphire Vapor-X  Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC 4GB GDDR5
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB + Samsung SSD 830 256GB 
BenQ XL2730z


Gespielt wird in WQHD, auch mal fordernde Titel wie GTA V, Zukünftig the Division, Fallout 4, Doom, ....
Sobald die neuen AMD-Grakas draußen sind, wird dieses Jahr dann evtl noch die Graka ausgetauscht.

Aktuell ist dieser RAM verbaut: 
8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport

Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf 16GB?
Falls ja, welchen sollte ich kaufen? Und kann ich die alten 2x4GB Riegel zusammen mit den evtl neuen 2x8GB-Riegeln nutzen, oder müssen die alten dann raus?

Gruß
Roli


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Da DDR 3 RAM grad noch günstig ist und demnächst durch DDR 4 eher teurer wird, würde ich schon aufrüsten.
8gb langen gerade wenn du im Hintergrund noch andere Programme nutzt nicht mehr 100% aus. 
Desweiteren verbrauchen aktuelle bzw. demnächst erscheinende Spiele auch ohne Hintergrundlast mehr als 8gb RAM.  

Daher kann man bzw. sollte man gar machen. ^^

Den alten kannst du weiter nutzen. 
Bei der Geschwindigkeit siehts dann aber so aus, das die alten RAM Riegel (falls diese langsamer sind) limitieren und sich die neuen Riegel nach denen richten werden. 

Direkt 2x 4gb mit 2x 8gb neuen Riegeln gehen auch. 
Kannst an sich eigentlich wieder zu den selben Riegeln greifen.
8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport

aumen:


----------



## Roli (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Danke für deinen beitrag!

Ja, ich schaue oft noch zB Videos, wenn das Spiel im Background läuft. Oder Musik, oder Archive entpacken, Browser, etc.
Dann werde ich auf 16 GB aufrüsten, und den alten rausschmeißen.

Welchen könnt ihr zu meinem System passend empfehlen?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Hab's oben editiert. ^^

Wenn du noch Videoprogramme nutzt, würde ich mir überlegen ob ich den alten testweise nicht noch drin lasse. 
Raus nehmen kannst du ja bei Problemen immer noch.


----------



## GrueneMelone (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Bei dem System hast du doch kein Problem mit Vollbestückung. Steck einfach 2x4GB dazu und gut ist.


----------



## Roli (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Ob ich jetzt die alten für 30 verkaufe und für 60 neue anschaffe oder für 30 die alten nochmal kaufe macht ja wenig unterschied...
Da würd ich tendenziell eher neue und flottere kaufen wollen.


----------



## the.hai (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

für den alten wirst du nie 30€ bekommen, das wäre ja fast der neupreis. geh mal von weniger als der hälfte aus...

deshalb wäre es einfacher und günstiger einfach ein identisches Kit dazuzukaufen.

P.S. 1600er reicht auch, von schnellerem ram wirst du auch nichts merken.


----------



## Roli (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

sind bereits für 20 euro an nen bekannten versprochen 
Also definitiv neue Riegel rein.

edit: das geht ja schnell hier um die Uhrzeit 
Mainboard- Forum läuft

edit: Wird heute noch bei Amazon reduziert:
Crucial Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher 16GB DDR3-RAM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Kaufen?


----------



## the.hai (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nimmste die wieder oder welche haste im sinn?


----------



## Nathenhale (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Na dann viel spass mit den Neuen Riegeln. Und 16Gb ram braucht man heute schon, durfte ich selber an meinem System festellen habe von 8GiB aufgerüstet da ich in manchen Spielen oder Anwendungen schon an die Grenze der 8GiB gekommen bin. Und habe mir dann für 40 Euro nochmal zusätzlich zwei Riegel reingesteckt. Und seit dem Lebe ich sorgen Frei.


----------



## Roli (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*



the.hai schrieb:


> Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Nimmste die wieder oder welche haste im sinn?



siehe den Beitrag über deinem von mir. Ansonsten wollte ich das ja von euch wissen, was da grad angesagt ist


----------



## GrueneMelone (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Hast ein -h-Board also macht mehr nicht Sinn. Wird glaube ich nämlich eh nur 1600er Ram unterstützt. Nimm einfach wieder den gleichen, der ist super für den Preis sowieso.


----------



## pain474 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Wenn ich mir erlauben darf, mich mal einzuklinken.
Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich aufrüsten sollte. 
Würde es bei mir noch Sinn machen und wenn ja, welchen Ram würdet ihr empfehlen? 
Habe einen WQHD und einen FHD im Betrieb.

- Seasonic M12II Bronze 520W
- Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1
- i5 2500k
- Thermalright HR-02 Macho
- 8GB (2x 4096MB) TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333
- R9 390


----------



## GrueneMelone (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*



pain474 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir erlauben darf, mich mal einzuklinken.
> Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich aufrüsten sollte.
> Würde es bei mir noch Sinn machen und wenn ja, welchen Ram würdet ihr empfehlen?
> Habe einen WQHD und einen FHD im Betrieb.
> ...



Würde ich glaube ich nicht machen. 8GB reichen noch oftmals gut aus und 16GB würde ich dann schon schnelleren als 1333 nehmen sprich komplett ersetzten und das kostet grob 65€. Irgendwann muss die Plattform eh komplett ersetzt werden mit dem i5 2500k, da würde ich jetzt nicht mehr umbedingt noch Geld drin versenken. Gib dem i5 noch schön die Sporen mit OC und spar etwas auf lange Sicht auf eine neue Plattform mit DDR4 und investiere dann zu Cannonlake zum Beispiel in eine neue Plattform.


----------



## pain474 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Habe ich mir auch schon fast gedacht. Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Meroveus (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*



Roli schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf 16GB?
> Falls ja, welchen sollte ich kaufen? Und kann ich die alten 2x4GB Riegel zusammen mit den evtl neuen 2x8GB-Riegeln nutzen, oder müssen die alten dann raus?



In erster Linie hängt das davon ab, wie hoch dein momentaner Ram Verbrauch ist. Theoretisch ist es aber nicht verkehrt, da 8GB Ram in Zukunft als Standard abgelöst werden.

Dein aktuellen Ram kannst du behalten und einfach 2x4 GB dazu kaufen (nach Möglichkeit die, die du schon verbaut hast). Eine Vollbestückung stellt bei diesem Takt, keine Probleme dar.


----------



## Roli (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Dann werde ich, sofern keine anderen Meinungen mehr folgen, das selbe Modell nur in 2x8 GB heute Abend im Angebot  bestellen und die alten rausnehmen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Oder dazu stecken und dann hast du eben 24GB.


----------



## Roli (2. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Brauche ich denn überhaupt so viel RAM für meine Anwendungszwecke? Videobearbeitung mache ich ja zB gar nicht.


----------



## GrueneMelone (3. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Nimm einfach noch 2 mal 2x4GB und gut ist. Dann sparst Geld und bist gut gerüstet. 16GB RAM bringen schon jetzt bei einigen Spielen etwas mehr Leistung.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*



Roli schrieb:


> Brauche ich denn überhaupt so viel RAM für meine Anwendungszwecke? Videobearbeitung mache ich ja zB gar nicht.



Kauf dir einfach das gleiche Kit nochmal. 16GB reichen locker aus.
Und wenn 16GB knapp werden, wird es auch Zeit für einen neuen Unterbau.


----------



## tandel (3. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Toll, wegen diesem Thread hier muss ich gleich noch zur Packstation und mir meine 16 GB abholen. 57€ versandkostenfrei ist aber auch echt ein guter Preis. 
Dabei brauche ich die 8 GB nicht mal bei Fallout 4 komplett.
Was bekommt man für 2x4 GB DDR3 Speicher denn noch bei Ebay? Lohnt sich das überhaupt noch zu verkaufen?


----------



## XT1024 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Bei 30 € Neupreis und nach Abzug diverser Gebühren, Aufwand oder gar möglichen Problemchen mit dem Käufer?

Es soll aber auch genug $R%&/()=?# geben, die für gebrauchtes Zeug den Neupreis bezahlen  nur muss man die erst finden.


----------



## tandel (3. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Ich bin halt ein Optimist, bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mit meinen zufriedenen Käufern.
Bevor es hier jahrelang rumgammelt, verschenke ich es lieber für ein paar Euro bei Ebay.
Oder ich schaue mal ins Verkaufsforum hier im Board.


----------



## Andrej (7. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Will kein neues Thema aufmachen,denn möchte auch Aufrüsten auf 16GB.

Habe aber folgendes Problem.Ich habe einen sehr großen CPU Kühler der einen Ramslot verdeckt und deswegen nicht belegt werden kann.
Habe gerade folgenden Ram drin:8359566 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance schwarz

Kann ich diesen Ram einsetzen: 8437000 - 8GB (1x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance schwarz

Wollte fragen ob es Probleme geben könnte?Alle Eingenschaften der Riegel sind gleich nur die Größe ist anders.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Andrej


----------



## HisN (7. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Wird Dir niemand garantieren können.
Es gibt ja Leute die bekommen nicht mal vier gleiche Riegel zusammen zu laufen.


----------



## the.hai (7. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*



Andrej schrieb:


> Will kein neues Thema aufmachen,denn möchte auch Aufrüsten auf 16GB.
> 
> Habe aber folgendes Problem.Ich habe einen sehr großen CPU Kühler der einen Ramslot verdeckt und deswegen nicht belegt werden kann.
> Habe gerade folgenden Ram drin:8359566 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance schwarz
> ...



Dann musst du aber enorm auf die belegung achten, dass dualchannel weiterhin funktioniert.

ich würde der einfachheit entweder 2x8gb nehmen oder den kühler drehen um 2x4gb nachzurüsten.


----------



## Rolk (7. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*



Andrej schrieb:


> Will kein neues Thema aufmachen,denn möchte auch Aufrüsten auf 16GB.
> 
> Habe aber folgendes Problem.Ich habe einen sehr großen CPU Kühler der einen Ramslot verdeckt und deswegen nicht belegt werden kann.
> Habe gerade folgenden Ram drin:8359566 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance schwarz
> ...



Das kannst du machen, achte aber darauf das in jedem Kanal die gleiche Menge RAM steckt. Ich würde aber einfach anderen flachen RAM kaufen, dass läuft zu 99,99% auch.


----------



## GrueneMelone (7. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*

Genau sowas wie Crucial Ballistic Sport 1600 der ist günstig und flach, dass sollte passen oder wenn du beim alten Ram keine Garantie mehr hast entfernst du mit einem Föhn vorsichtig den Kühler, dann ist der auch flach. Bezüglich Temperaturen brauchst du keine Angst zu haben.


----------



## tandel (8. März 2016)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 8GB auf 16GB sinnvoll? Welchen?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Bei 30 € Neupreis und nach Abzug diverser Gebühren, Aufwand oder gar möglichen Problemchen mit dem Käufer?
> 
> Es soll aber auch genug $R%&/()=?# geben, die für gebrauchtes Zeug den Neupreis bezahlen  nur muss man die erst finden.



Habe 20€ dafür bekommen, obwohl nur 1333 MHz und der Neupreis mit 1600 MHz bei 28€ liegt. Kann ich mich nicht beschweren.


----------

